# Question about Chariots



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of converting a chariot for my Gnoblars that's drawn by two sabertusks and being crewed by a Gnoblar Warboss, but I was wondering is this such a good idea? Are chariots crewed by lords worth it?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Not really to be honest with you, there are armies out there where multiple chariots will do you proud (O&G is one of them), but not for a chariot mounted character


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok cool, will probably just use it as a normal wolf chariot then. I forgot I was planning on using a stonehorn as a "count as" for the Arachnarok Spider so will just stick a great shaman on it.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

If I were you and wanting to convert up some chariots, I'd look into the TK Chariots. I'm currently converting 3 into NG Chariots and find that with some construction skills they look like damaged bath tubs


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I did the same thing as ratvan. We noted that TK chariots are a lot cheaper than wolf chariots and we had some extra wolves and riders from wolf riders. We figured the sneaky gits broke into some TK tombs and stole some of their chariots, scuffed em up a bit to look like they belong.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been converting scrap launchers into rock lobbers and chariots. Kind of two birds with one stone heh.


----------



## Deathypoo (Jun 27, 2011)

OOoooo I like! Nice Conversions, I may copy that...


----------



## Morhgoz (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm planning to buy box or two of warplightning cannons and use it parts to build 2 rock lobbas and some chariots & pump wagons...


----------

